# Gecko eating



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know if any of you have seen this gecko eating a mouse: http://content.collegehumor.com/media/movies/romulus1.wmv


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

poor lil mouse!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

link's not workin

edit its workin now
and that poor little pinkie


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

there really isn't a reason for it to be alive. I've never fed pinkies to my lg and hes really healthy and active.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I feel that it is a good idea to feed leo's the occasional pinkie, especailly to breeding females. It is a very effective way of providing the necessary calcium.

Having said that, that pinkie was too big for that gecko and it being alive was just un-necessary.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

1.Kick ass!,i didnt know i could feed my lg pinkiess
2.How big do the lgs have to be until i can feed it a pinkie
3.how else would u feed anything to ur pets my snake,my lg,and my pacman wont eat unless its alive or moving on its own


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> 1.Kick ass!,i didnt know i could feed my lg pinkiess
> 2.How big do the lgs have to be until i can feed it a pinkie
> 3.how else would u feed anything to ur pets my snake,my lg,and my pacman wont eat unless its alive or moving on its own


 all reptiles will take dead pinkies
a very easy way is to crack the skull and smear the brains on the face of the pinkie

and a full grown gecko for a pinkie that size


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

cool vid


----------

